# Monkfish



## adnan (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's a recipe I tried a while ago:

ingredients (serves 4)
-12 pieces of Monkfish filet (about 1.5 - 2 ounces each)
-2 leeks
-1 red paprika
-4 strips of bacon
-1 garlic clove
-4 tbsp coconut milk
-4 tbsp concentrated orange juice

pre-heat oven to 390F
tear of 4 pieces of tin foil (about 8 inches long) and rub them with a bit of oil.
bake the bacon strips in 2 tbsp of oil and take out of the pan
put diced paprika, sliced leek, chopped garlic in the pan and cook for a few minutes on high heat.
Add a little salt and pepper, coconut milk and orange juice and let it simmer for a couple of minutes.
Wash and dry the fish.
Put the mixture from the pan onto the tin foil, put the fish on top and then top with the bacon strips.
Fold the tinfoil into loose packages, place in the oven for 20 minutes.

Serve with rice and broccoli

Enjoy!


----------

